# Multiple screens with recent Radeon?



## cockroach (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello

I have been running FreeBSD on my desktop machine for a while now and I quite enjoy it. However, I recently replaced my graphics card with a newer Radeon ("Pitcairn" core, it seems) and I cannot seem to get my dual-screen set-up working with that card.

I noticed that the hardware support page mentions my card as "Partially supported" thus I figured I'd ask whether anyone has managed to get this type of card working with multiple screens or not – I wouldn't want to waste people's time with bug reports about things that are not supposed to be working at the moment. On the other hand, if somebody has managed to get this working I would appreciate to know more.


----------

